# Interesting video PS Audio speaker install.



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)




----------



## dumdum (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice setup no doubt, but why would you make reflections different for left and right which will effect phase and also the centre and imaging with the cupboard on the right

I’ve just bought a house and I’ve made a point of making left and right symmetrical and removed a wall around the stairs as well, I’m as extreme with a house as I am with a car 😂


































































Inadvertantly it makes my room almost perfect dimensions at a 0.6:1:1.6 ratios 😎 I’m having new carpets as I’m not over 80 so now was the time to change it! 🙃


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

@dumdum That was my thought as well. That room could not have done justice to those speakers.


----------



## Grinder (Dec 18, 2016)

miniSQ said:


> @dumdum That was my thought as well. That room could not have done justice to those speakers.


Ah, but those speaker cables sounded really, really good... LOL


----------

